# In need of a high quality + - and remote power terminal



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

I put together a neurochrome modulus86 amplifier and need a high quality power, ground, and remote turn on surface mount terminal for the chasis. Does anyone have any recommendations


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

For power, ground and remote, honestly I would use the pin thru type (stronger, because the cable might pull it in an unfavourable direction).


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

diy.phil said:


> For power, ground and remote, honestly I would use the pin thru type (stronger, because the cable might pull it in an unfavourable direction).


I’ll do that than.


----------

